# Equipoise or deca  durbolin?



## searay (Jul 25, 2013)

Running 500 mg test cyp  weekly was thinking of adding 1 of these also! Not sure which or maybe even both! Dont know what I'm looking 4 just a little more u know! What's your thoughts on deca vs equipoise?


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Jul 25, 2013)

If its your first cycle I suggest keeping it simple. Maybe add a oral?


----------



## searay (Jul 25, 2013)

Yea shud said that I guess its not my 1st! Did tren with test a few times after getting tren flu 1st time felt like royalty from then on!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 25, 2013)

I  like  that....  I feel  like  royalty as well.  tren royalty


----------



## Big_paul_ski (Jul 25, 2013)

I can't stand EQ personally. The anxiety I had was through the roof. I did run it for 20 weeks though and just dealt it it. With that said I am a fan off NPP and I would run that but that's just me. Deca vs equipoise I would go with NPP or deca.


----------



## PFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I would add one or the other not both. If you do stack both EQ and Deca (Deca for your joints) run the Deca low 100mgs and the EQ 4-600.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 25, 2013)

Eq was nice but i prefer deca

Im already vascular so eq was makin me too vascular

I almost ended up lookin veiny like gaspari..yuck


----------



## Seeker (Jul 25, 2013)

I have slight preference for Deca myself.like Mr. PFM said, one or the other but not both. Why? A lot of guys don't like EQ. I never had a problem with it myself. No sides, decent gains. I once had a 250ml jug of EQ lol.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 26, 2013)

me personally I like deca/npp better,EQ seems to thicken my blood a lot more than other compounds


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 26, 2013)

i just finish 14 weeks of deca..I liked it alot awesome on the joints


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 26, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> i just finish 14 weeks of deca..I liked it alot awesome on the joints



esp for us old fuckers lol


----------



## JM750 (Jul 26, 2013)

I love deca or npp


----------



## searay (Jul 26, 2013)

All the breaks and tears ive had deca sounds like the ticket!


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 26, 2013)

Got bad headaches from EQ. Deca - no sides at all. Stacked well with test and was a breeze to tolerate.

Also didnt raise my core temperature like tren does.


----------



## Stretch (Jul 26, 2013)

Definitely don't try adding the EQ now that you've already started the cycle.  It would take until week 10-12 before you really began to see gains from the EQ. 

 I would prefer the NPP over EQ in ANY situation.  But in your specific case it's a no-brainer.


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 26, 2013)

Big_paul_ski said:


> I can't stand EQ personally. The anxiety I had was through the roof. I did run it for 20 weeks though and just dealt it it. With that said I am a fan off NPP and I would run that but that's just me. I would go with NPP or deca.




Can you touch on this a little more?
I got occasional anxiety while using ECA. Nothing constant or anything, Enough to annoy me about it.
You get anxiety from EQ if you are already prone to anxiety right?
So was this a constant everyday thing? Feel like a panic attack?

Funny this topic came up I was just thinking about grabbing some Bold.

Thanks ahead of time, Oh and welcome to SI BPS!


----------



## Yaya (Jul 26, 2013)

I ran eq for years and didn't notice much...improved appetite mostly... 

Deca wasn't bad and helps the joints..also great for a bulk.

Personally I'm a huge mast fan


----------



## Big_paul_ski (Jul 26, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Can you touch on this a little more?
> I got occasional anxiety while using ECA. Nothing constant or anything, Enough to annoy me about it.
> You get anxiety from EQ if you are already prone to anxiety right?
> So was this a constant everyday thing? Feel like a panic attack?
> ...



Thank you bro. For me I can have some mild anxiety from time to time and mine got worse when using EQ. No anxiety attacks or anything but was bother some. The thing is all this stuff is subjective.  There are people that have real life anxiety issues and some of them it doesn't make it worse at all and there are people with no normal anxiety issue in life and they are a wreck. The only thing you can really do is try it for yourself and see what happens bro.


----------



## searay (Jul 26, 2013)

Well im sorta of a spaz already! so 4 the anxiety standpoint from eq and the benefits of what u guys say about the deca with it helping with joints!  I think deca will be my plan! Thnx!


----------



## Big_paul_ski (Jul 26, 2013)

searay said:


> Well im sorta of a spaz already! so 4 the anxiety standpoint from eq and the benefits of what u guys say about the deca with it helping with joints!  I think deca will be my plan! Thnx!



Good choice IMO brother.


----------



## R1rider (Jul 26, 2013)

Cant go wrong with deca/Npp


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 26, 2013)

EQ here.  gave me almost road map veins.  Love the strength gains


----------



## Stretch (Jul 26, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> EQ here.  gave me almost road map veins.  Love the strength gains



What kind of dose? Duration? Ester?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 31, 2013)

Stretch, 400mg/week for like 20 weeks as part of a stack made me veiny as hell, and hungry all the time. I forget the other stuff I was taking at the time, but it was basics like test and prob some Dbol at some point. No tren, mast or anything like that.


----------



## sprawl33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Love me some EQ grait for jiu jitsu, give you the edge you need without killing your cardio.DECA always slowed meadown


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 16, 2013)

Thats easy, Both...


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 18, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> Thats easy, Both...



That's what middle easterner like Big Ramy prefer to do

Test is viewed as "dirty", so for cruise they'll do 1-2g deca with a gram of eq (and more often than not a gram of another injectable like primo)

It has me wanting to either blast with eq and deca or cruise with the two...but thats sometime next year if I ever do that


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 18, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> That's what middle easterner like Big Ramy prefer to do
> 
> Test is viewed as "dirty", so for cruise they'll do 1-2g deca with a gram of eq (and more often than not a gram of another injectable like primo)
> 
> It has me wanting to either blast with eq and deca or cruise with the two...but thats sometime next year if I ever do that



You keep saying this but I don't believe it for a minute. I'm not sure how you think you KNOW what these guys are doing. If you want to gain mass, test is a must. That's not broscience. You need the enhanced protein synthesis test brings to do it.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 19, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> That's what middle easterner like Big Ramy prefer to do
> 
> Test is viewed as "dirty", so for cruise they'll do 1-2g deca with a gram of eq (and more often than not a gram of another injectable like primo)
> 
> It has me wanting to either blast with eq and deca or cruise with the two...but thats sometime next year if I ever do that



Ahahaha Wtf bro. That doesn't make any sense. How is test dirty test is king everything else is a compliment.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Ahahaha Wtf bro. That doesn't make any sense. How is test dirty test is king everything else is a compliment.



Many compounds like deca and tren potentiate your test and bring about sides like bloating for example.  

So without test you won't have those sides...

However, without test you won't have the gains either.


----------



## Bicepticon (Aug 19, 2013)

I liked EQ, but front loading it, is a must for me.
Nandrolone, was better for hypertrophy, in my opinion.


----------



## pirovoliko (Aug 19, 2013)

deca for bulk and for the joints....Eq does not compare IMO


----------

